# Biete S5 CPU´S und andere S5 Komponenten an



## merlin92 (5 Juli 2011)

Biete:
CPU 928B Bestellnr. 6ES5928-3UB21
2mal S5-155U CPU 948 bestellnr. 6ES5948-3UA12
3mal CPU928B bestellnr. 6ES5928-3UB12
CPU 946 bestellnr. 6ES5946-3UA21
2mal CPU928B bestellnr. 6ES5928-3UB11
Simatic S5 Sinec L2-Bus-Anschaltung 6GK1543-1AA01

Es sind alle Teile gebraucht aber voll funktionsfähig Preis auf Anfrage!


----------



## merlin92 (8 Juli 2011)

CPU 928B Bestellnr. 6ES5928-3UB21 ist verkauft


----------



## mike_roh_soft (19 Juli 2011)

Merlin92 ... 

Was ist bei dir los?

Ich habe dir das Geld überwiesen und du meldest dich nicht mehr!
Hast du die CPU versendet oder mich abgezockt?

(Ich möchte hier niemanden anschwärzen... es gibt immer Situationen in denen man sich nicht melden kann.)


----------



## merlin92 (19 Juli 2011)

*Thema Abzocke*

Hi ich habe dir schon ein paar  Mails geschrieben das die CPU bereits auf dem Weg zu dir ist. Und ich habe mich deshalb nicht gemeldet weil ich beruflich in Los Angeles war, wie ich in meinen Mails geschrieben habe, Wie lange die Post benötigt um das Packet zuzustellen das kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen. Also nicht gleich die Nerven wegschmeissen und vom schlimmsten ausgehen. *ROFL*


----------



## mike_roh_soft (19 Juli 2011)

Hi Merlin,

Leider wusste ich nix von L.A. und daher mein Verdacht!

Dann ist ja doch alles i.O.

Gruß


----------



## mike_roh_soft (21 Juli 2011)

Danke hat alles geklappt!
Merlin92 ist OK 

*ACK*


----------

